# My First REAL Aquascape Journey (20G Long) Part 2



## JasonBD77 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice! I’ll be following along. I’m doing the same in starting a proper scaped system. How do you like the filter? I hear good things about Oase and am planning to go with one. Now off to read part 1.


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

JasonBD77 said:


> Nice! I’ll be following along. I’m doing the same in starting a proper scaped system. How do you like the filter? I hear good things about Oase and am planning to go with one. Now off to read part 1.


to be honest, I think this filter isn't the best. I should have opted for the biomaster series which has a self prime function. getting the filter to start was a challenge and I wish the output flow was a tad bit higher but it'll do. not planning to overstock the tank when that time comes.


----------



## KimmyGee (Mar 2, 2021)

following this....building my first planted tank and what you have going is fantastic...thanks for sharing


----------



## sunkyokim (Mar 12, 2006)

KimmyGee said:


> following this....building my first planted tank and what you have going is fantastic...thanks for sharing


hi Kimmy! Thanks for the kind words! I’d be happy to share my experiences with you when you get started. I’ve been out of the hobby for a while but recently decided I couldn’t stay away from it. My Biggest task now is to do daily water changes so my tissue culture plants dont Melt haha! Let me know if you ever have any questions!


----------

